# beacon-fires



## vincix

"Border guards were set up with _beacon-fires_ on outlying islands, particularly Tsushima and Iki facing Korea" (Clements,_ A Short History of the Samurai_)

Cum pot traduce acest beacon-fires? Știu ce înseamnă, dar nu prea îmi vine nici o idee bună în română. Se referă la sistemele de semnalizare, de comunicare prin intermediul focului. Și nici „set up” ăsta nu mi-e foarte ușor de tradus în contextul ăsta.


----------



## farscape

Border guards were set up with -> Grănicerii aveau la dispoziție (ca să evităm _echipați_, care nu merge cu restul contextului) foișoare cu focuri pentru semnalizare.

Cine știe, poate erau lanterne sau chiar faruri.

f.


----------



## Zareza

*beacon* = a light or fire on the top of a hill that acts as a warning or signal

As part of the centenary celebrations a chain of beacons was lit across the region.

beacon = far, făclie ; semnal (luminos), semnalizator (luminos) ; torță


----------



## irinet

Erau dotați cu torțe/făclii/semnalizatoare luminoase.


----------

